# Your most productive bait this year?



## MissouriBassin (Sep 4, 2007)

What has been your most productive bait this year? For me I would have to say a white buzzbait. I just can't quit throwing it. I love a topwater bite and they've been hitting it all year for me.

A stick bait comes in second


----------



## SMDave (Sep 4, 2007)

AH! I never throw a white buzzbait. For me it's always black. My most productive bait this year would probably be a tie between: A Rat-L-Trap, A Mann's Baby 1-Minus, or a chart/white spinnerbait. Stickbaits are my second as well, followed by the black buzzbait (booyah buzz please).


----------



## Jim (Sep 4, 2007)

My crappy season (3 years running) have been on stick baits. Not just mine, but Senkos, Tikis, netbait, wacky worm, venom. I think I am scarred from them. I am going back old school when I used to catch big fish on regular Berkley worms LOL!


----------



## Zman (Sep 4, 2007)

Megabass Cyclones, and custom made senkos. Also had some good fish on the jig.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 5, 2007)

For me it has to be the PC Baits Coffee Worm for LM Bass followed by the Tube for Smallies.

I fished tubes this year for the first time for river Small Mouth and have been killing them.


----------



## whj812 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive just started fishing again a few months back. I have had great luck on Flukes, and Senkos.


----------



## pbw (Sep 5, 2007)

Spinnerbait 8)


----------



## cjensen (Sep 5, 2007)

Lucky Craft RC 2.5 in chartreuse perch.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 5, 2007)

Zoom Speed Craws, I've caught my largest fish with them.....well I did catch a pretty big freshwater drum(buffalo, sheepshead) on a DT-6 Bluegill crank :lol: and an 18" channel cat on a size 14 nymph on a 3-weight! :shock:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 5, 2007)

Earlier in the spring and summer, a black Jitterbug was my go to bait (at night) and a horny toad or somethin like it has been one of my main baits.


----------

